# Bedroom woodwork...



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I am assuming that you are using the architraves for the tops of the windows and doors, is that correct? If you are and wanting crown also that is quite a bit of trim leaving a pretty small wall space between them. I love lots of trim but will the trim get to top heavy?? Will that more formal look go with your furnishings?


----------



## stoked91 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes... The architraves are for the tops of the windows and doors. And then crown on the wall/ceiling. Maybe just trim around the windows....? And architrave the doors? The room will be furnished similar to the style. Just don't want to spend the money if it will look cluttered or make the room much smaller looking.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

This is just my opinion. If you do the doors do the windows also to match and skip the crown. Do the crown and skip the architraves. One or the other to stay consistent, just my opinion. Have you given any thought as to how you will be dressing the windows?? That could make a difference weather the crown will be important vs. the architraves.


----------



## stoked91 (Apr 13, 2011)

Very true... I'll think about it a little more... Still on the drywall now anyways. Thank you for your advice. It was appreciated and was certainly astute!


----------

